# Rolled timpani glissando?



## JamesIV (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi again, friends! To your knowledge, can any of the available StaffPad sample libraries (Orchestral Tools, Spitfire, etc) perform rolled timpani glissandi? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't know, but the stock timpani can.


----------

